

A Unix Utility You Should Know About: Pipe Viewer - chaosmachine
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/unix-utilities-pipe-viewer/

======
radoslawc
I like [https://github.com/Xfennec/cv](https://github.com/Xfennec/cv) approach
better, but still pv sometimes is the only viable option on systems have
policy to install software from vendor repositories only.

